# We got 5 today so I parked it next to a .......



## Conejo GTI (Jul 29, 2007)

The dealer network I work with sells both Chrysler and Volkswagen, all of the cars are dropped off at a centralized location for PDI and detail. Today our first shipment of5 Routans arrived and in the same truck we got a few Chrysler vans for our Chrysler store. I decided to snap a few pics while I had them next to each other:

rear








open tailgate









chrysler's seats








VW spec seats








Front view








3/4 rear view









Next to a Dodge caravan









window sticker









in the showroom


----------



## biggiephat (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: We got 5 today so I parked it next to a ....... (Conejo GTI)*

why is it so hard to find a fully loaded se with rse.
NO ONE in the tri state area has one and people keep telling me they will order one for me and once i say i work for vw and just want to look at what i bought blindly they literally walk away.
<3 i love it.
all i want to see is the touch screen radio sans the navigation, the instrument cluster cause it says it has the fuel to empty display and everything and i have NO idea where that is in the cluster, the quality of the backup camera, and the RSE then i would be happy lol.
You go the SE with Package 2, so your the closest so far to my dream!


----------



## Conejo GTI (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: We got 5 today so I parked it next to a ....... (Conejo GTI)*

we got 3 more today


----------

